# Want to buy sony NEX, Whats the diffrence with all the models ?



## MJFinelli (Nov 18, 2011)

Looking into buying a Sony NEX but when i started looking online and in store they have so many models? 

At best buy they have Sony NEX 5n 

Online they have the Sony NEX 5 

ANd they also have the Sony NEX 3 

At best buy the NEX 5n I loved how you can choose filters, like POP ART and Retro..

Does the NEX 5 and NEX 3 have these features ? 

This is my first camera and wanted to know any big difference between all the models ? Is it worth spending the extra money for the 5N? why?

Thanks


----------



## erotavlas (Nov 21, 2011)

MJFinelli said:


> Looking into buying a Sony NEX but when i started looking online and in store they have so many models?
> 
> At best buy they have Sony NEX 5n
> 
> ...



Even though I've only used them a bit on the store, and read a whole bunch of reviews, I came to the conclusion that the Sony Nex-5N is the better camera. Unless your really low on cash and need to save the extra money, I would just get the 5N.  Sony upgraded the sensor, software, user interface on the 5N so overall its a better camera.  Check out the reviews like this one 

sony nex-5N
Sony NEX-5n Field Review

Sony NEX-5N Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review

and this (sony nex-3 & 5)
Sony NEX-3 & NEX-5 Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Nicostorm (Nov 30, 2011)

I have tried a nex5 but didnt like it...i tried a 5n and bought it....its better than what i expected in everyway. I also have a nikon d7000 so the nex 5n is my portable solution and amazing technology. Not one regret for buying these 2 cameras.


----------

